# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  Запуск программы при подключение к серверу через терминал

## МирСтрой

Приветствую. Я не разбираюсь в Windows Server стоит задача сделать так, чтобы при подключении пользователя к серверу через удаленный рабочий стол у него запускалась только определенная программа и ничего больше, ни рабочий стол не панель задач. В профиле пользователя во вкладке "Среда" прописал путь к программе, так же как и проделывал это на другом сервере но тут оно почему то не работает...в Windows Essential оно вообще возможно?

----------


## Dorovi4

Надо сделать батник который бы  стартовал при входе пользователя в сервер терминалов и снимал задачу explorer.exe и запускал нужную вам прогу допустим 1с. Двигайтесь в этом направлении.

----------


## rate

Если терминальный сервер поднят - remoteapp самое то. настраивается в пять тычков мыши.

----------


## EmileJoF

День добрый
Каким образом и можно ли вообще создать задачу которая бы выполнялась при подключении к точке доступа Wi-Fi.
Т.е необходимо следующее, компьютер пользователя попадая в зону действия wi-fi автоматически устанавливает соединение и при подключении запускается определённая программа.
Подскажите как это можно реализовать через nnCron?

----------

